

Ask HN: let current employer know I'm interviewing with other companies? - ycapply2011

Should I be open about it, or should I try to be discrete?
======
bartonfink
Be discrete. You have nothing to gain from honesty in this situation.

------
Mankhool
Interesting. Same thing is happening with one of my colleagues. He let it be
known that he is interviewing with other companies, so our HR department let
him know that they are looking to replace him. He may be let go before he
wants to go!

------
S4M
Discrete. If you are interviewing, but are not getting an offer, and they know
about it, your employer will be able to take advantage of you (put more
pressure, give extra work, etc.) and you will be stuck.

------
petervandijck
Discrete. Why would you tell them?

